# Going to Georgia, question.



## Biollantefan54 (May 21, 2013)

1st, I don't know if I posted this in the right section.


Anyways, My dad want me to go to Georgia this summer to see my grammaw. I am bringing lots of containers just in case I find some cool bugs down there I haven't found here. I am wondering, are there any scorpions in Georgia? I am not sure what part I am going to but I can tell you later when I find out. Any cool bugs found in Georgia that are not in North Carolina? Any good places to look? Thanks!


----------



## Gaherp (May 21, 2013)

We have bark scorpions here, and let me know which county your in. We have a few next spiders here that do great in captivity.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (May 21, 2013)

I will find out the county later on today, all I know is, it is south of Atlanta. Any awesome things there in that middle region of Georgia?

---------- Post added 05-21-2013 at 04:52 PM ----------

Ok, its is apparently in Forsyth county. Any thing there?


----------



## Biollantefan54 (May 23, 2013)

Sorry for the bump just need another opinion lol.


----------

